# Sketch Up



## gatesmr2 (17 Nov 2007)

Hello 

I,m new to woodworking, and after reading through the forums for the past couple of months it seems that using sketch up is a good way to design things.
Well have looked on PC World website and Axminster ect, but don,t seem able to find it  
Also how hard is it to really use i,m no brain surgeon but i,m really getting into working with wood so think this would be a good tool to get 

Many thanks 

Marty


----------



## TonyW (17 Nov 2007)

Sketch up is free to download (at least the basic version)
Link http://www.sketchup.com/.

As to how hard to use, like any application you will need to spend some time exploring the tools. You will find plenty of help and suggestions on this forum

Cheers  
Tony
Who uses a different CAD package


----------



## Slim (17 Nov 2007)

Hi Marty,

There are some good tutorials within Sketchup to get you started. When you get a bit more acomplished, Dave R and others have posted some excelent tutorials in this forum. There are also some video tutorials on his FWW blog

Sketchup really is an easy program to get to grips with, and if you look through this forum, you will see that it can produce excelent results.


----------



## gatesmr2 (18 Nov 2007)

Thanks 

Once again quick helpful response 
Cheers slim and tony 

It,s great to find a site where you can get so much useful help for newbie's like me who have just got bitten by the woodwork bug.
Thanks again guys 

Marty


----------



## gatesmr2 (18 Nov 2007)

WOW :shock: 

Can,t thank you guys enough now i know what everyone is talking about 

It's great ok only been using it for about an hour including tutorials , seems straight forward enough just got to get used to it.
But what an amazing tool and the fact it,s free makes it perfect.

If either of you two lived near me i,d be buying you a drink 
:wink: 
Marty


----------



## Slim (18 Nov 2007)

It's ok Marty, just send me a fiver and I'll have a drink on your behalf. :lol:


----------

